# Can we get a 2012 kill pic thread started?



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Great idea. Our season starts next Monday. Have not looked forward to deer season this month since.......well this time last year.:embara:


----------



## Florida lime (Jul 28, 2012)

Good idea.

Every time I read the threads in the "Bowhunting" section, I start getting confused when they start telling how their hit was a bit off because their cam was leaned ? :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Stickied!. Post your 2012 Trad Kills.


----------



## flywise (Jul 13, 2010)

hope to ad a photo on Sat. night


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll Gladly go first! This is my first traditional archery kill. I know he is just a 6point, but he is a trophy to me. will try to get a better pic uploaded soon. There is nothing in this world like this. Hooked for life!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

We had an early doe season here last weekend. My wife and I got the freezer stocked enough so we can concentrate on bucks when the regular season kicks in.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's a cow I got opening morning that I stalked in on to fill the freezer. It ended up being an epic year even though I missed a 6x6 bull I had called in twice. I ended up calling in 15 elk for friend's and family to shoot. Many of them were passed up in hopes for a bigger bull. A total of 4 elk were taken during this year's archery season.

Ray :shade:


----------



## thejake254 (Jan 22, 2008)

My two does so far
(sorry for the bad pics)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

here are mine so far...

the antelope was my first ever out of a blind!! shot was around 30, quartering away and i drilled him. the cool part, he walked 7 or 8 steps, stopped, looked around, and fell over. in the pic you can see where it hit him, came out front of shoulder on the other side..

the deer was my first longbow/wooden arrow buck, and he was taken in the high country still hunting. shot was 22 yds or so, and honestly i hit a limb and got lucky. hit him back in ham but angled forward to rib cage. he went a long ways, 350 yds or so, but was dead when i found him, and the blood trail was rather easy. id rather be lucky then good. in my defense, before i hit the limb, the arrow looked like it was gonna hit perfect!

and last, my favorite animal on planet earth, elk. shot was 12 yards, through both lungs and watched him fall 70 yds later. was an ambush scenario. i live for elk hunting.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> been fortunate to see a lot of places, and hunt a good many different animals, but all pale in comparison to being in the high country in September, listenting to the majestic elk announce his presence to the world..
> ALWAYS dreaming of September!


Congrats! And....I can't agree with you anymore on elk hunting in the Rockies!

Ray :shade:


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome job everyone!!!


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

First of the year. Opening day!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

great opening day id say!


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

From earlier this year , New Zealand Sth Island 
53# Whippenstick longbow , 2016 with Ribtek B'head .


----------



## Jerry Russell (Jul 5, 2012)

A couple of 2012 bears from our Canada bear camp. This was my 14 year old son's first with a trad bow. I got AWESOME HD video of both hunts. Both were taken with Black widow bows.


----------



## flywise (Jul 13, 2010)

wcw280 said:


> I'll Gladly go first! This is my first traditional archery kill. I know he is just a 6point, but he is a trophy to me. will try to get a better pic uploaded soon. *There is nothing in this world like this. Hooked for life*!
> View attachment 1483599


Exactly how I felt 2 years ago when I killed my first,
Congrats


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

My second day bow kill in Ohio.


----------



## Beauxman (Oct 4, 2012)

New to ArcheryTalk and new to traditional bow hunting. This is my first buck with a traditional bow, shot it opening day of Mississippi archery season 10-02-2012. Shot it with a Groves spitfire firebird with a magnus 100 grain broadhead at 15 yards.


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

Colorado. Best hunt I've had in a long time. Called to 12 yards.


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

OTC unit Colorado.


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

Also, Congrats to everyone on here!


----------



## fullfletched (Feb 6, 2012)

*good season so far!*

Just went back to my longbow this season after shoulder surgery......the longbow gods have smiled so far!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats to all!.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Shot the doe and buck on 10/10/12 with my Palmer Double carbon recurve!!! First buck with a bow!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great kills everyone!!!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

man thats alot of burgers!


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

Second longbow deer of my first year of huntin with one. He was about 11 yards and I had to thread the needle and get up on the shoulder a little farther than I normally do. I hit him square in the major leg bone in the shoulder, broke it and the arrow went on and broke the opposing leg bone. He made it about 15 yards. I am thoroughly impressed with my Tanasi longbow. It packs a punch! 55lb at 27in. I am shooting thunderheads, and with all those broken bones not one of the blades was bent or broke. It looked good as new.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Longbow Tom with Bullhead 125 on video








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LinDEdpFGyo&feature=share&list=UUCP6VB_-SbGCIUkLOltGFgg
Longbow 6 point








Selfbow Buck


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

small buck - i thought it was a doe


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

My first of the season. I shot this doe in early October with my Black Widow PLX osage bow, GT shaft and Razorhawk broadhead.








My best "trad" buck so far. I shot this deer October 27th with my new Black Widow PLX cross grain graybark, GT shaft and Razorhawk broadhead from Red Feather Archery.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Some really nice kills with trad equipment.......*

This is my 2nd kill since picking up the tradittional equipment.....she held up for what seemed like an hour, but stepped into the kill zone and my shot went through her back and out her chest which made for a quick recovery.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

south dakota mule deer. shot was around 27 yards, called him from his 10 does with a can call. was a heck of a hunt.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Self Bow Doe...


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

My first traditional deer


----------



## bigameny (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats guys!! :thumbs_up


----------



## recurvekid (Aug 2, 2010)

My first selfbow kill with the bow I made and bamboo arrows with flint broadhead I made also. Truly a hunt I will never forget


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Another Hickory Stick Doe
12 yard shot
Port Orford Cedar Shaft
145 Grain Snuffer


----------



## fullfletched (Feb 6, 2012)

Props! and respect! what a meaningful hunt!


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

This is the first deer taken with my new Bama Hunter T/D. This is actually a antlerless buck. It looked as though his antlers broke off sometime earlier in the year. The bases were there and it looked like the broken ends had been rubbed smooth. He came in for a perfect broadside shot at 25 yds. The arrow hit right where I was looking and he went maybe 35 yds when I heard him go down.

This is how I found him:









Just before field dressing. He dressed out at 110 lbs:









I wish I had taken a picture of the top of his head.


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm new to the site and was excited to share some pictures of kills from this year with fellow traditional bowhunters. To my dismay, I found that I was unable to include an attachment. At the bottom of the page, under "posting permissions" it says "may not post attachments". Can someone advise here? 

PS.
While I believe that any bow kill with traditional tackle is a great accomplishment, and all pictures and posts on this thread are awesome, the kid who killed the doe with self bow, bamboo arrow, and flint head is my new idol...


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I sent you a personal message. Just build up your post count to 10-15 posts and you should be good to go. 



MAW2015 said:


> I'm new to the site and was excited to share some pictures of kills from this year with fellow traditional bowhunters. To my dismay, I found that I was unable to include an attachment. At the bottom of the page, under "posting permissions" it says "may not post attachments". Can someone advise here?
> 
> PS.
> While I believe that any bow kill with traditional tackle is a great accomplishment, and all pictures and posts on this thread are awesome, the kid who killed the doe with self bow, bamboo arrow, and flint head is my new idol...


----------



## AZ-Stickler213 (Jan 4, 2013)

recurvekid said:


> My first selfbow kill with the bow I made and bamboo arrows with flint broadhead I made also. Truly a hunt I will never forget


Self built bow, arrows, and broadheads? I give you major props, thanks for sharing and congrats.


----------



## recurvekid (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. It was defiantly worth all of the hours and frustration of making a bow and and arrows and broadheads. I will definitely keep trying to shoot more deer with selfmade equipment even though it decreases my range to about 15 yards but it was well worth it.


----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)

These are some turkeys and a buck I got this year here in NC. Sorry for the double pics.LCH


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

recurvekid said:


> My first selfbow kill with the bow I made and bamboo arrows with flint broadhead I made also. Truly a hunt I will never forget


I'm impressed. That is really cool that you made all of your gear. Big congratulations...:77:...:thumb:


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Shot this one when the rifle nuts finally went home......

Bear, Black Panther Hunter.


----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)

Highstrung that is a cool buck.LCH


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Leon Hinton said:


> Highstrung that is a cool buck.LCH


Thanks Leon. Last year I shot a 17pt non-typical not 200yds from where I took this buck. 
Funny thing, my kid has shot an 8pt and 2 10pt very nice typical bucks all within 300yds over the last 3 seasons...


----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)

I am a firm believer that certain areas hold big bucks year after year they will migrate to these spots. Which state are you in?LCH


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kansas


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

recurvekid said:


> My first selfbow kill with the bow I made and bamboo arrows with flint broadhead I made also. Truly a hunt I will never forget


AWESOME! It doesn't get much better than having a successful hunt with gear that you made! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Highstrung1 said:


> Shot this one when the rifle nuts finally went home......
> 
> Bear, Black Panther Hunter.


Cool buck! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who had a successful 2012 season! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

MAW2015 said:


> ... While I believe that any bow kill with traditional tackle is a great accomplishment, and all pictures and posts on this thread are awesome, the kid who killed the doe with self bow, bamboo arrow, and flint head is my new idol...


I saw his thread and photo over in the Bowhunting Forum; was going to suggest 2S copy it over here. Glad to see it made it here before I even had the chance! 

Very, very nice, recurvekid! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## AussieSteve (Feb 3, 2013)

recurvekid said:


> My first selfbow kill with the bow I made and bamboo arrows with flint broadhead I made also. Truly a hunt I will never forget



This Kid rocks! I took buffalo here in Australia with a "traditional" Australian rifle (.303 British) but this is by far way cooler!


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Double S, thanks very much for the info. I'll promptly make some posts so I can participate with pics. Thanks again


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a beast man! Where'd you kill him? Low fence?


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Love the rabbit kill. I notched 2 this season, and I think 27 misses...


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Way to go man! Where do you hunt? How long have you been building bows?


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice job! What bow are you shooting?


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

*2013 deer season*

Thought I was replying to individual posts. Maybe I'm not cut out for internet forums and blogging.
Anyway, here's a few pictures from my first season with a recurve. I'm hooked. Anybody in the market for a used compound?...
PS. Older guy is my dad

View attachment 1588219

View attachment 1588226


----------



## fullfletched (Feb 6, 2012)

Great job! Sold my compound after shouldervsurgery this year, finally back to the longbow...nothing like a trad kill  if you want to reply to individuals, pick reply at the bottom of their post, i did it too. Might have already known that, just tryin to help, congrats!


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Killed 2 sows in South Carolina on Feb. 1st and the 2nd. Spot and stalk hunting with 12 and 15 yard shots, 2 complete passthroughs with my 60" [email protected] Firefly longbow and a 200 grain simmons interceptor with a 50 grain brass insert weight. Killed both pigs with the same broadhead with out re-sharpening it, after the 2nd pig I could still shave hair with it!! Both hogs were heart shots and both only made it 25 yards at most!!!


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

wow, hell of a severed heart you got there Logan!


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are my 2012-2013 season kills. All but the last was on public land...

























































Was shooting my Zona 3 piece
52#@26" 58" AMO
Goldfish 5575's with Muzzy Phantom 2 blades 515 total grains of arrow weight


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Tundra Swan with the longbow... My buddy shot his with a Zipper Recurve. We were jacked up!


----------



## recurvekid (Aug 2, 2010)

That is awesome. I would love to kill s swan especially with a bow. Congrats definitely a trophy.


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ha, definitely didn't know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

First archery buck taken late December 










Taken with Titan III and Border Hex VI bb2 45#


----------



## proliner (Nov 4, 2006)

71 Howatt Hunter Sept in Md


----------



## Scottr88 (Jul 2, 2006)

Oct 4 2012 Port Gibson,MS

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Public land toad.


----------



## Cougar59 (Feb 23, 2005)

Trying traditional this year for the first time. I cannot begin to describe how bad I hope to be qualified to post a picture on here this fall! I've taken many with a compound but I don't think anything can measure up to taking one with traditional gear. Lord willing I'll be back on here in 6 months or so!!


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

That a Missouri long bread, they been putting a beating on me in iowa and big mo.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Bamboo Backed Osage Longbow with a Magnus Bullhead 125 



Slow Motion Impact Footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az_yTrU4lD4&feature=share&list=UUCP6VB_-SbGCIUkLOltGFgg


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

A nice little buck. At some point during the year he had his horns knocked off and the bases are worn smooth. 

25 yds using a 55# Bama Hunter T/D and a tapered fir arrow tipped with a Zwickey BH. A complete double lung passthru busting a rib on the opposite side before exiting.


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

recurvekid said:


> my first selfbow kill with the bow i made and bamboo arrows with flint broadhead i made also. Truly a hunt i will never forget


that is insane!!!!!!!! Congrats man, wat an accomplishment!!!


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm ecstatic to hunt this year!


----------

